# Greetings



## Hagakure (Jan 23, 2009)

Greetings all. 

I'm new(ish) to the forums, used to be Kensai on here several years ago, but due to the last two years of becoming a father (some may remember the early photos of my daughter? She's 2 now!), being made redundant, going back to uni to finish my degree, getting married, moving house and starting a new uber job, my martial arts practice, and my presence here vanished.

However, I'm back, raring to go, and starting some new arts. As I've moved, we're too far from my former Wing Chun class, but there's a ju-jutsu and karate class just a mile down the road. Have practiced both previously, maaaany years ago, so looking forward to getting back into some training. Also looking forward to posting and chatting on here.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome back, for sure, sounds like you have been busy. Life is good when things start to come together. See you around on the board.


----------



## Hagakure (Jan 23, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Welcome back, for sure, sounds like you have been busy. Life is good when things start to come together. See you around on the board.


 
Cheers mate, it's been a long time.


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome Back....


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome back and enjoy our wonderful sight.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome back and enjoy our wonderful sight.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome back and enjoy this wonderful forum


----------



## stickarts (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Hagakure (Jan 23, 2009)

Cheers guys,

Good to be back. Here, and the MA in general.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome back to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Kwanjang (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 26, 2009)

YES!!!! :highfive:

Welcome back, you were missed my friend.


----------



## Hagakure (Jan 27, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> YES!!!! :highfive:
> 
> Welcome back, you were missed my friend.


 
Hey buddy,

Good to be back.  I can't stop looking at this site when I'm at work...


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 28, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## MasterWright (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome back !


----------



## Hagakure (Jan 28, 2009)

JBrainard said:


> Ave.


 
Ave morturi te salutant!


----------

